# im new...



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hope you don't mind but ive started lurking around this board with thoughts to the future......

we've decided we will have a couple more goes of ttc and see how it goes ive also got one more clinic appointment and failing that our plans are for surrogacy.

Just having a look around and trying to find out as much information as possible incase this is the way of our future....so i hope you don't mind me reading your posts and adding the odd questions in preparation for what might lay ahead for my husband and I.

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Duffy

It's definitely all in the planning, and here is some introductory legal info to help with your initial information gathering.

The first decision you will want to think through is whether you do surrogacy in the UK or abroad. Lots of people mistakenly get the impression that surrogacy can't be done here in the UK, and that's not the case at all, and well worth exploring (although there are some legal restrictions here e.g. that you can't advertise for a surrogate). The ladies here will I'm sure tell you more about the excellent non profit making surrogacy organisations there are, and how else you can get started.

Wherever you conceive, the law will treat your surrogate (and her husband if she is married) as your child's parents initially. You will then need to go through a process of applying to the family court for a parental order which reassigns parenthood to you, and triggers the reissue of your child's birth certificate. In UK surrogacy cases, the process is pretty straightforward and for most parents virtually cost free.

There are some advantages to going abroad, not least the ability to get things off the ground quickly. Some people also like to go abroad because surrogacy arrangements in certain foreign countries are enforceable, unlike in the UK where they are based on trust (although my practical experience is that this is more of a worry than necessary, because - contrary to what some of the media might have you believe - it is in fact incredibly rare for a surrogacy arrangement to go wrong).

However, the legal issues - and your parental order application - will be much more complicated if you go abroad. This is because English law aims to stop commercial surrogacy and so has to make special exceptions where people go abroad and enter into commercial arrangements. You will also need to navigate immigration control (to make sure you can get home safely with your baby - and this usually involves a wait in your destination country). International surrogacy is do-able - we have now had a string of cases granted successfully by the High Court - but it's a complicated and involved process, and it's well worth doing your homework carefully at the outset so that you make a thoroughly informed choice.

There is lots more free information and resources, to help with your research, on our website (see our surrogacy law pages).

Best of luck

Natalie


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello and welcome and I hope you don't end up needing surrogacy HUGS

Is good to find out as much as you can as there is a lot to research and find out to aid decisions about surrogacy, IMHO there was much more to it than I realised when I started looking into it 5 yrs ago.

Wish you oodles of luck for your next try and pop bak anytime to ask and find out more


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks! 

You must have your hands full with your toddler twins!!

xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

hands well and truly full 14hrs a day LOL 

(never dreamed they would be !)


----------

